# Hand Made Trees



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have had a couple of comments about my hand made trees. Here are a couple of pictures of them. 



















I make these from sagebrush. It is quite plentiful in the western states. Magic (from Reno) made a comment about them and complained that he would have to drive 15 or 20 minutes to get some. 

The botton or trunk of the "tree" is cut flush, I use a razor saw because this stuff is tough. I then drill a hole into the bottom of the tree and super glue a brass rod into the hole. This way when it is put on the layout, it can be removed for track maintenence or any other work that has to be done without damaging the tree. 

For foliage I have been using Woodland Scenics clump foliage which I glue to the branches usually using a hot glue gun. To get a different look, I also us Woodland Scenics polyfiber stretched over the branches and then, using the cheapest hair spray I can find (Spray Net) spray the polyfiber and the sprinkle fine ground foam onto the polyfiber and repeat if necessary, and then one last shot of hair spray. These trees are well over 10 years old. They take me about 20 minutes to make and probably cost less than a buck apiece.

The natural sagebrush sure looks like bark.


----------



## sanepilot (Mar 11, 2012)

*trees*

Hi,My opionion is they look very professional. Wish I could do as good,never tried it yet but someday I will.Don`t pay any attention to the negative comments as some people are just jealous and try to belittle most anything they can`t do. I like your train and setup also.

Keep up the good work and just remember if they suit you that is all that matters.

Cheers,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

Wow, I picked up some sage brush when I visited out in western Kansas. I have seen sage brush trees before and I am planning trying out making them on my own. I can always use tips on making them. Great Info


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

We have millions of acres of sage brush, some within walking distance of my home. I am modeling N-scale, but will give this method a try! Thanks for the info. By the way, your models look great!!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You'll have to use some smaller pieces for N scale. I belong to a couple of other forums and have more requests for sagebrush than I can handle. I probably shipped out an acre or so to modelers in the eastern states. Thanks for the complement.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

I am a botanist by training, with a particular interest in trees -- long before I discovered model railroading. So I have a pretty keen eye for trees. I had noticed the bottoms of a few in your cafe pictures that looked really nice. Now that I see your whole trees, I have to say that yours are among the best that I have seen.

I plan to focus on some realistic landscapes myself -- if I can ever get past the track and wiring stages. No sagebrush here, but will keep this in mind if I ever get near sagebrush country.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I am fortunate enough to have sagebrush available in my area, but I guess I am also cheap. Not having any hobby shops at all in my area, a lot of times you have to make do with what is available. A little gas to cut the sagebrush and a few sacks of Woodland Scenics foliage. Not at all expensive, and worth the time and effort.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,My opionion is they look very professional. Wish I could do as good,never tried it yet but someday I will.Don`t pay any attention to the negative comments as some people are just jealous and try to belittle most anything they can`t do. I like your train and setup also.
> 
> Keep up the good work and just remember if they suit you that is all that matters.
> 
> Cheers,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


I don't think anyone belittled him? 

They do look nice. :smilie_daumenpos:

Hey....the first picture......you got to put a fence up so the little kids won't run out onto the RR tracks. 

You might be able to supplement your income a little sending that sagebrush East. 
If we had it here in Jersey most likely it would be illegal to take.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I do have a fence for the back of the school, but I guess kids are well behaved. I just haven't got to putting it up with working on another part of the layout.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

very nice end result....
wish I had sagebrush up here, ..


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,My opionion is they look very professional. Wish I could do as good,never tried it yet but someday I will.Don`t pay any attention to the negative comments as some people are just jealous and try to belittle most anything they can`t do. I like your train and setup also.
> 
> Keep up the good work and just remember if they suit you that is all that matters.
> 
> Cheers,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


I was not belittle anyone, they are fabulous trees. Was just pointing out that I have more sagebrush around here that you could use in a thousand years. And don't tell me what I can do or not do. Keep the personal comments to yourself.

Magic


----------



## Northern Route (May 12, 2014)

sanepilot said:


> Hi,My opionion is they look very professional. Wish I could do as good,never tried it yet but someday I will.Don`t pay any attention to the negative comments as some people are just jealous and try to belittle most anything they can`t do. I like your train and setup also.
> 
> Keep up the good work and just remember if they suit you that is all that matters.
> 
> Cheers,sanepilot:smilie_daumenpos:


The way I read this is: If any nit pickers open fire with negative comments, ignore them, these trees are so good.


----------



## LynnB (Jul 16, 2014)

Those trees are awesome! I'm in the midwest and don't have access to sagebrush. If anyone knows how to make anything useful from crabgrass, let me know


----------



## tr1 (Mar 9, 2013)

*Do it yourself trees.*

check out your local Michaels craft store. They have a variety of dried bushes similar
to sage brush. I put some wood hardener on them. They will turn into some nice trees some-
day. Regards, tr1


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

*Sagebrush*

Here's a picture of the sagebrush I cut last year. As you can see, they sure look like trees. Magic noted that there are apparently different kinds of sagebrush which I was not aware of, but this is what we have here in Montana. 










After letting the cuttings dry for a few days, and foliage is easily shaken off and the all that has to be done is to cut the "trees" to the shape you want them and add your choice of foliage.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

What I found here is very similar if not the same but I need to go where there is more water.
I was on a hill side maybe flat ground will be better. All the good stuff was on the other side of a fence. Going to go looking some time this weekend. The stuff is everywhere. 
Sure makes beautiful trees and I doing a logging scene, will make great log loads as well. 

One question Chet. Do you treat the sagebrush with anything or just leave it natural?

Magic


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I just leave the sagebrush natural. After time they can get a bit brittle, but nothing is done to them. Many of my trees are over 20 years old.


----------



## Fire21 (Mar 9, 2014)

In the newest issue of Model Railroader, there are a couple small letters to the editor about the article they had on using tree bark for rock formations. One guy said to bake the material at 250 degrees for a couple hours to kill any organisms that may be in there. The other writer said he uses a 50/50 mix of water and white glue, and soaks the items in it overnight, then lets it dry. He says it doesn't change the face of the bark, but does preserve the colors of any moss and lichens that may be on it.

Don't know how that might apply to sage or other brush-type materials.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have never tried doing anything to the sagebrush. Like I entioned, some of these trees are very old and I haven't had any problems with them except that they do become brittle. hat's why I mount them on the layout using brass rod so they can be removed for, say track cleaning or adding details without taking the chance of damaging the.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

Speaking as a botanist here (my profession), bark from large trees is very porous (much more so than wood) and holds moisture very well. Tree bark is full of bacteria and fungi that will decompose it and cause it to crumble. Baking it at 250 degrees is very good idea. That is high enough to boil off the water and dry it out completely. It will also kill most (but not all) of the bacteria and fungi. But with no water left the remaining bacteria and fungi should not grow -- they will just stay dormant.

As for sagebrush, I have never seen it in person. However, small twigs harvested from plants in relatively dry areas, will have some water in them, but not a lot. Also, the bark on small twigs is very thin and adheres to the wood better than the thick bark of older trees. So, air-drying small should be good enough. However, if you see small pieces shedding, or they get too brittle, the white glue and water treatment would be a good idea. But you want to apply this AFTER the twigs have air dried for some time -- to avoid trapping water inside them.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I'll have to keep this in mind when I get to the point where I'll be making more trees. Believe me, they are dry. They sat in the truck of my car for a couple of weeks in the hot sun, and then have been sitting in the corner of the train room for over a year. 

A couple of people on another MRR forum were begging for sagebrush and while fishing on the Madison river I ran across a lot and cut it and shipped it off to them. Mine is what's left from that trip.


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Thanks Chet and Mtrr75 will just let things dry out.
Got out today and found a great spot for sagebrush, much better than before.
It was standing up nice and straight and can make trees of just about any size. :thumbsup:
It looks just like what you posted. 

Magic


----------



## broox (Apr 13, 2012)

Adelaide needs some Sage Bush. they look so good!


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Northern Route said:


> The way I read this is: If any nit pickers open fire with negative comments, ignore them, these trees are so good.


I guess we will never know what Sane meant?? He has not said anything further.
Why would anyone belittle his trees? They are great. :smilie_daumenpos:

Strange he added that, as if someone is going to belittle his trees? I could see if someone had said something, but Sane responded like that for sure someone would say something negative about them. 
As his was the first reply to the thread and Chet said Magic (from Reno) made a comment about them and complained that he would have to drive 15 or 20 minutes to get some. 

I took Sane's statement as referring to Magics comment. 
Magic's comment was intended as a little humor.
Me? I would have to drive many, many hours to pick some. 

He ought to box it and sell it. :thumbsup:


----------



## Magic (Jan 28, 2014)

Sanepilot and I have worked this out in a PM, all is good there.  Just a misunderstanding.

I did not, nor will I ever, post anything negative about anyone's layout.

I used some poor wording in a PM to Chet not in a post.
Chet is a very nice guy and has been most helpful to me. 
I am an admire of his work, it's first class.

I also admire Northern Route's work, again a misunderstanding.
If I ever did see a negative comment about someone's work I would do just as he suggest, ignore it.

It's all water under the trestle as far as I'm concerned. 

Magic


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Magic said:


> Sanepilot and I have worked this out in a PM, all is good there.  Just a misunderstanding.
> 
> I did not, nor will I ever, post anything negative about anyone's layout.
> 
> ...


Heck, I don't think that I have never seen any negatives remarks about something here? ( except about your windows)
There might be a few suggestions on improving or doing something different but really no negative, belittling here. 
I guess what he was talking about was in PM's? All cannot see them?

Anyone belittling Chet's trees is nuts!
One of the best looking trees I have ever seen.

Chet ought to mass produce them and put them on the market.
And add a sticker, MADE IN THE USA! on them.:thumbsup:
Make the Chinese go out of business.


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

I have had a lot of other people also suggest making and selling the trees, but there is an issue of time. I have way too many things on my plate and hardly find time to work on the layout, let alone make and sell the trees. I am a member of a few other mosel railroad forums and have had people beg for the sagebrush. In some cases I have sent some out at no cost except postage, but really don't have the time. 

Thanks guys


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Your trees are super! Gotta get some sage brush myself.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I hope you don't mind if I jump in here rather than start a new thread.
I"m gonna have to make my own trees also....the commercially available evergreens are out there but "big un's" are prohibitivly expensive, understandably so.....they are labor intensive. When I was semi- "in the swing of things", it took me 8 hours or more to make one. At that I wasn't really satisfied with the look of them. I got away from it but find myself in need of starting again......I only need a couple hundred of them.

A pic. I think my methology needs some refining.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

8 hours a tree!? 
If you worked 24 hours a day non stop, it would 33.3 days to complete a hundred. 

They should go quicker as you go along?
They look nice, what are you using for the trunk? 

Edit, I see that you need a couple of hundred!


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Excellent looking trees. I think that many hand made trees not only look better than commercial trees, but they are a lot cheaper too.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

big ed said:


> 8 hours a tree!?
> If you worked 24 hours a day non stop, it would 33.3 days to complete a hundred.
> 
> They should go quicker as you go along?
> ...


I have a collection of wood dowels, 3 foot lengths in various diameters up to 1.5 inches......there are more at the big box. Yes, even working at it for 4 hours a day is not a great motivator.......don't do the math for me....hwell:


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

You'll probably cut the time down as you get more used to making them. I can make a sagebrush tree in about 20 minutes now. It did take longer when I put the first one together but as more were made, it became easier. If I have a number of the to make I'll set up a mini assembly line and they go rather quick. 8 hours, WOW I'm sure you'll be able to cut the time down.


----------



## MtRR75 (Nov 27, 2013)

JPIII said:


> I"m gonna have to make my own trees also....
> A pic. I think my methology needs some refining.


Your trees don't need much refining. They are very realistic and nicely detailed. I can see why they take so long to make. The trunks are accurately tapered and their color is nicely textured -- no tree bark is all one color.
The widening of the tree trunk at the base and the partly-exposed roots are details that are often overlooked.
The branches are at the correct angle from the trunk for some of the western species. The amount of open space between the branches is accurate. I particularly like the branching pattern within the side branches -- very realistic. Also the amount of foliage on the branches is right for conifers, which have short needles.

Your trees are perfect for a semi-open semi-closed stand of trees. Conifers do sometimes grow in dense stands, but then they take on a different appearance -- few if any branches until near the top. On the other end of the spectrum conifers grown individually, in wide open spaces, usually have branches going most or all the way to the ground.


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks for the comments, I would agree I'm getting close on some.
The ammount of branches is tough to figure out. All to often I can't see the trees for the forest. The more closely packed the forest, the fewer branches till close to the top.
I was thinking about top one third, but the top quarter seems would be more realistic.....I think. 
I turn down a taper for the trunk using a disc sandner, add a root ball with bondo, then gouge it with a saw blade, then paint.
I use dried caspia for the branches. Since the branches get longer as you go down one must select them individually, then (for strength) I drill a hole in the trunk & super glue it in. 

I've used various kinds of flock...even short or long static grass. I've seen a fella that uses static grass to great effect, so I'm working on that. If that fella was making my trees, I'd never make another one.

At that, his are too short for what I want. 250 foot tall fir trees were not uncommon in this area.....with some reaching 400+ feet. Refining the operation is what I neeed, then maybe speed will come. A 30 inch tall tree in HO scale is not out of the question. I've seen pictures of a logging road hauling an approx 150 foot log out of the woods.....one log makes a train.
How tall are these? Eufaula is about 60 miles up the road from me.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

*Sage tree's*







Chet,

Thank you for the idea!! I happen to live in the land of sage, just had to try! I hope you guy's approve?


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Looking good. Try using Woodland Scenics clump foliage or the poly fiber with ground foam for the foliage.


----------



## gator do 65 (Jan 27, 2014)

Just happen to be what I had on hand! I'm not even sure what the stuff's called? Experimenting with the this one!


----------



## JPIII (Jun 24, 2012)

I've started a "run" of big firs. I'm doing 6 at a time to see if that speeds up the build time on em'. I'll start a new thread here with detailed pics. I think I have enough stuff to make them. It's gonna go in starts & fits so bear with me.....


----------



## Chet (Aug 15, 2014)

Setting up the mini assembly should help you speed up production. I know that it did help me building my sagebrush trees. Got the time down from about a hour to 20 minutes or so per tree.


----------

